
Ask HN: What's the Status of Self Driving Car Legal Policy in the US? - arikr
If someone hypothetically created a level 5 SDC, would it be able to drive without a driver in San Francisco right now?<p>What about elsewhere in the country?<p>Are there any important decisions coming up that would make sense to call political representatives and influence?
======
danielvf
Self driving policy varies by state. There are currently no federal level
laws. You'll have to check any state you are interested in.

